# Ceramic Ring Or Lava Rock



## EvanSong

I'm looking for 30 lbs of ceramic rings. Store price is $4/lb. I'm not able to afford it. 
Lava rock is much cheaper, $10 a big bag at HomeDepot's Garden department.

Is Lava rock good for fresh fish? Is anybody using it as your main fiter's media?

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Foxtail

I have it in my xp3 but it came like that, I bought it used. seems to work fine. And its way cheaper from a landscaping place...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama

I use lava rock in all my tanks no issues , makes fantastic bio medio , i know nothing of home depots stuff but i know can tire sell 7 lb bags for like $3 made by the great grill company in the bbq section


rinse it and run it , i personally think they are every bit as good as ceramic rings


----------



## charles

ceramic ring will rinse out easier. Lava rock though is good, but not as much use able area compare to ceramic ring.
Where are you planning to use your ceramic ring? 30lb seems aweful lots...


----------



## macframalama

that mg class guys sell really large ceramic media sticks there a nice alternatve but i still use lava rock


----------



## macframalama

Exotic Aquaria - Dry Goods


----------



## EvanSong

charles said:


> ceramic ring will rinse out easier. Lava rock though is good, but not as much use able area compare to ceramic ring.
> Where are you planning to use your ceramic ring? 30lb seems aweful lots...


Thanks alot for all replies! They are really helpful.

I'm making a home made big size (garbage bin) canister filter. I have got fiter pads, bio-pads, and bio balls. They will be put in seperate trays, and then stacked into the big bin.


----------



## charles

Ahhh, I see. make sure your bio-ball is not submerge in water.

We do sell ceramic rings and bio-star as well.
Price is 1L bottle of ceramic rings for $10
Bio-star = $0.5 each.


----------

